# FP Aurea Mod



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

FP or Fusion Project is a collaboration between Echo Mods and XMTC Mods! And here is the FP Aurea DNA60 Mod! The Skyline has the new almost all metal jacket!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/6/19)

Looks bloody good uncle Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (6/6/19)

That is insanely beautiful. Congrats uncle, however I assume this will go into the showcase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (6/6/19)

@Rob Fisher I think Chicken Dinner Dvarw being media blasted if I recall correctly would look right at home on this Mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (6/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher I think Chicken Dinner Dvarw being media blasted if I recall correctly would look right at home on this Mod.


No skyline FTW

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

